

Show HN: Radiotron – Turn a radio personality into your marketer - ccarpenterg
http://radiotron.herokuapp.com

======
meadhikari
I got an spam to upvote this. Totally uncool.

~~~
ccarpenterg
Your comment is totally unfair. I've never sent you an email. I didn't spam
anybody.

~~~
mtrimpe
I think he's referring to the Google Plus message you sent to everybody from
the Hacker News circle that was started ages ago.

~~~
ccarpenterg
How do you consider that spam? I posted it on my Google+ account, that was the
purpose of the HN circle.

Suddenly I come from another planet. I don't get it. I don't consider my
twitter timeline to be spam, for example.

I receive a lot emails from HN related stuff. I think that's fair. If I think
it isn't useful for me I just delete it, I don't flag anybody we are here to
share things.

~~~
mtrimpe
I'm not saying it's spam; just explaining where the comment probably came
from.

~~~
ccarpenterg
Got it! Thanks.

------
vargalas
It seems to be a good idea :)

